# Which cube type is your favorite?



## jessezhao (Mar 25, 2010)

I've been cubing since 2005, a time when the best choice of cubes were broken-in store bought cubes and Rubik's DIY. I took a little time off cubing, and recently, I looked at some of the popular cube choices and was amazed by the vast amount of options that have been made available in the recent years. Out of personal curiosity, I would like to start a poll on favorite cube models. I'm sure this may help future buyers. If there are decent cube models that aren't listed, it would be nice to see them posted below.

Happy cubing!


----------



## ianini (Mar 25, 2010)

Poll?

Edit: I really like any type-A cube.


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Mar 25, 2010)

I think the Taiyan II is really good, But Also a F I


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 25, 2010)

Oh hey, we met at Chattahoochee 2008.

Yep yep, I remember those days. :d
F-II is a great cube.


----------



## Kian (Mar 25, 2010)

<3 F-II


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

No a2.... =(


----------



## Edward (Mar 25, 2010)

Another one of these?

WHARES MAI GHOSTHAND D:<


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> <3 F-II


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> No a2.... =(



knew ispinz was gonna come and complain


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 25, 2010)

I like how as of right before I posted this, there were 8 replies and only 7 votes.


----------



## chinesed00d (Mar 25, 2010)

creator of thread didn't vote.


----------



## kprox1994 (Mar 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> Another one of these?
> 
> WHARES MAI GHOSTHAND D:<



This.


----------



## jessezhao (Mar 25, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Oh hey, we met at Chattahoochee 2008.
> 
> Yep yep, I remember those days. :d
> F-II is a great cube.


were you?  honored that you remember me, what's your name?


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 25, 2010)

Old A (II).


----------



## rubiknewbie (Mar 25, 2010)

The problem is I have only used type D and alpha cube. So can't compare. Just ordered a couple of Edison cubes to try out.


----------



## LewisJ (Mar 25, 2010)

LewisJ said:


> I like how as of right before I posted this, there were 8 *replies* and only 7 votes.





chinesed00d said:


> *creator* of thread didn't vote.


:fp


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 25, 2010)

i liek taiyans.
But also Ghost Hands.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 25, 2010)

I, for one, can not stand alpha cubes. I find they they lock up waaay too much. This is why I voted for FII, but type C is second.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2010)

This poll is using the incorrect names. :O

A relatively recent one that a lot of people like is Haiyan Memory. I don't have one(yet) so I voted FII.


----------



## Enter (Mar 25, 2010)

F and CII


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 25, 2010)

Rubik's Storebought, considering it's the only one I've ever had experience with.

I tried a pink C4U DIY at the Melbourne Summer Open, but it sucked. No offence to who ever owned that particular cube.


----------



## kooixh (Mar 25, 2010)

NO TYPE B


----------



## jeffsmith (Mar 25, 2010)

3x3 single handed is my favourite cube solving thing.....i kind of like anothers too, but its more easy and fun


----------



## TeddyKGB (Mar 25, 2010)

Taiyan II & Edison, I want a F-II and a Haiyan memory cube I might have to repost after I get those


----------



## Luigimamo (Mar 25, 2010)

does a v cube 5 count ??


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 25, 2010)

F-II


----------



## Applemoes (Mar 25, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Rubik's Storebought, considering it's the only one I've ever had experience with.
> 
> I tried a pink C4U DIY at the Melbourne Summer Open, but it sucked. No offence to who ever owned that particular cube.



Dude, the rubiks brand is like the worst cube brand that exists. If you want worse you would have to get a nonbrand random chineese ****. Atleast thats my experience


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 25, 2010)

Other - HaiYan Memory =D


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 25, 2010)

EFF TOO


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 25, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Storebought, considering it's the only one I've ever had experience with.
> ...



There are def. worse cubes than storebought... like type b, famwealth, dollar store cubes. I like one of my storeboughts more than a CI.

My favorites would be CII (with c4y frame), mini c, and DII... and so I don't quite know what to vote for xD


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Mar 25, 2010)

i break the mold. long live modded storeboughts!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 25, 2010)

I want to select multiple...


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 25, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> No a2.... =(





Sa967St said:


> Old A (II).


----------



## DaBear (Mar 25, 2010)

i <3 my F II and Taiyan II


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 25, 2010)

Yesterday I got my F-II and it is wow.
Unbelievable, this cube just blows my mind, I absolutely love it.
Haven't had a more amazing one.

Today I got 9.92 avg5 with it 

<3 F-II ShenEn.


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 25, 2010)

CII with C4U screw/springs, type A core/washers and inner edge tabs sanded/rounded. Perfect combination  

... beats the FII for me.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 25, 2010)

Cride5 said:


> CII with C4U screw/springs, type A core/washers and inner edge tabs sanded/rounded. Perfect combination
> 
> ... beats the FII for me.



hmm... I only have the CII with c4y frame. You have made me want to improve the cube even more though. I really need some type a washers for a few mods now. do ya have a vid of you using the cube? I wanna see it in action

noticed you use the a core and not the c4y, i might try this too.


----------



## jiggy (Mar 25, 2010)

andyt1992 said:


> Other - HaiYan Memory =D


+1

I absolutely love my HaiYan - Memory, I've had it for about 2 weeks now and my times have been plummeting! I genuinely think a big part of it is thanks to this cube.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 25, 2010)

F-II <3


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 25, 2010)

no AII?


----------



## lebronjames (Mar 25, 2010)

My favourite one is the blue type fI...It's amazing!
I also love type fII and type aII

Type aV is not so good!!!


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 25, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > CII with C4U screw/springs, type A core/washers and inner edge tabs sanded/rounded. Perfect combination
> ...



Yeah I used the type-A core because the C4U ones aren't drilled all the way down so less space for tensioning.

Here's a solve with it...





And here's what I did to the edges:


----------



## Owen (Mar 25, 2010)

Storebought all the way.


----------



## Truncator (Mar 25, 2010)

A-V.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 28, 2010)

Applemoes said:


> megaminxwin said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Storebought, considering it's the only one I've ever had experience with.
> ...



Try being able to cut corners of nearly 3/4 of a piece.

It broke about a week ago, but a Type AII is coming in. Happy?


----------



## kanye142 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it better to replace the core and screws of the F-II? Do c4y core+screws fit?


----------

